# Might as well share some of my "art"



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Aahhh! You are amazing! I've always really wanted to learn how to colour on the computer. =D Great job!


(I'll have to add you on DA!)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Awwww thank you guys so much *hugs*

Ive grown up drawing amongst many stuck up proud artists, so my art-esteem has gone down the crapper =/

Thank you all so much for the compliments! I love how easy the Oekaki makes things to color.. even layers are easy!!! I could never do that on PSP or Adobe or anything!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Your welcome. =] I added you on DA. I'm teelerthekitty.

Would you be able to do requests? =D


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I may be able to do requests  I usually do them for cash (5 bucks, lol.. each picture buys my horsies a bag of feed! )

But depending on how easy it is, i may go ahead and do it ;D I love drawing people's horses for them


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Ohh. I see.  Well...there really isn't anyway I'd be able to pay you five bucks haha. I'd do it for a trade or something though. Maybe a graphic or something else? XD I'm not too great haha.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

That's ok that you cant ^^ It's just what i usually market it for 

What would you want drawn? I may be up for a request ^^


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Umm maybe a picture of Copper or Bam-Bam (my pictures are in the Horse Pictures section  ). I love your cartoony style =D Its so cute.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

those are awesome skippy!!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats absolutly awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love it skippy! Whenever i try something like that on the pc its so bad!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Skippy do you think you would draw me one of Mike (baka) You can go to my photo album and there are lots of pictures there.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

You are very talented Skippy! I don't think anyone would disagree.


----------



## RileyRider07 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha,So im pretty jelous :? My artwork umm turns up lyk ehh a big hawt mess.....ha
Veryyy jelous


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Ohhhhh! I wish i could do that!!!!! They are amazing!!! Whatever you do don't listen to anyone if they tell you they're crap cause if they do there's something wrong with them!!! :wink:


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

Skippy! said:


> Well, it isnt much to look at, and really cruddy, but here is some of my horse art.


I don't think so!  I think they're cute! I'd love to draw like that, it takes real skill to draw on a computer! Do you draw for the public or is it personal?


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I usually just do it for myself and for really close friends =) Thank you SO much for the comments guys!! I really appreciate it!! =)


----------

